# My wife was a Dr. Oz fanatic until......



## Boogsie (Aug 24, 2010)

She saw the episode on prostate cancer prevention. 

_He asked “how many times a week should you have sex to reduce your man’s risk of Prostate Cancer?” 75% of people got this question wrong. You actually need to have sex six times a week to prevent Prostate Cancer. A big study looked at 30,000 men over the course of eight years and found that men who has at least 21 ejaculations per month reduced their risk of Prostate Cancer by about 1/3. However, ejaculation does not mean your man has to have sex 21 times… solo sex counts too!_

Of course, I could hear her thoughts the whole way across the room and the one that stood out the most was, "Chemo can't be that bad, can it?" 

I guess I need to set up a "prostate health" room when I finish our basement. 

For what it is worth this is the same doctor that claims for every 20 lbs of weight you lose you gain one inch of penis length. I know some people who have at least 10 inches hiding somewhere.

Any way, back to the purpose of this post, is anyone here increasing their sexual activity for health reasons as well as, well, because it is just fun?


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

So, how much would you be willing to bet that Dr. Oz' wife isn't letting him have enough?

I mean, seriously, this sounds like one of the jokes I use on my wife all the time. She'll say that she has a migraine, and I'll tell her, "You know, I read an article that says that sex cures migraines."

She'll say she's stressed and ... you get the picture.

She recently told me that considering my working theory, and the fact that we've had a pretty good sex life for 25 years, our sex should've solved world hunger back in 2001.


----------



## Boogsie (Aug 24, 2010)

Halien said:


> So, how much would you be willing to bet that Dr. Oz' wife isn't letting him have enough?
> 
> I mean, seriously, this sounds like one of the jokes I use on my wife all the time. She'll say that she has a migraine, and I'll tell her, "You know, I read an article that says that sex cures migraines."
> 
> ...


I agree with you about the joke part, but the show was real enough. As mentioned above, it is talking in terms of "orgasms" per month as opposed to "number of times you have sex".

Here is some more info on that study:

Reduced Risk Prostate Cancer with Regular Ejaculation


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

im a dead man


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

okeydokie said:


> im a dead man


You know, it's not about sex?


----------



## Boogsie (Aug 24, 2010)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> You know, it's not about sex?


Yeah, it kind of is about sex a little. 

This same doctor recommends sex 200 times a year.

From The Dr. Oz Health Quiz - Oprah.com



> Question 10: According to Dr. Oz, how often should you have sex?
> A) Once a week
> B) Twice a week
> C) 10 times a month
> ...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Boogsie said:


> Yeah, it kind of is about sex a little.
> 
> This same doctor recommends sex 200 times a year.
> 
> From The Dr. Oz Health Quiz - Oprah.com


Isn't that for heart health though and not prostate? I've always heard that masturbation is just as medically effective as sex for prostate health.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Newsflash. Most as in MOST men will die WITH prostate cancer but not FROM prostate cancer. It's very slow growing and basically a factor of age. If you live long enough you will get it. But - and here's the thing, even if it's malignant, which not all forms are, but even if it is, something else will probably claim you.

This is why, while you should get it checked, you shouldn't go ape**** over it. And if you have any interest in having erections, do not proceed with surgery unless you have to. The odds of losing some function post op are high. There's a nexus of nerves down there which are important for erections, orgasm and such.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Newsflash. Most as in MOST men will die WITH prostate cancer but not FROM prostate cancer. It's very slow growing and basically a factor of age. If you live long enough you will get it. But - and here's the thing, even if it's malignant, which not all forms are, but even if it is, something else will probably claim you.
> 
> This is why, while you should get it checked, you shouldn't go ape**** over it. And if you have any interest in having erections, do not proceed with surgery unless you have to. The odds of losing some function post op are high. There's a nexus of nerves down there which are important for erections, orgasm and such.


C'mon man. Keep that to yourself.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Halien said:


> I mean, seriously, this sounds like one of the jokes I use on my wife all the time. She'll say that she has a migraine, and I'll tell her, "You know, I read an article that says that sex cures migraines."


There's your problem. You heard the wrong story, it is actually semen ingestion that cures migraines. 

And remind her that until she tries she can't prove that it doesn't.


----------



## Boogsie (Aug 24, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Newsflash. Most as in MOST men will die WITH prostate cancer but not FROM prostate cancer. It's very slow growing and basically a factor of age. If you live long enough you will get it. But - and here's the thing, even if it's malignant, which not all forms are, but even if it is, something else will probably claim you.
> 
> This is why, while you should get it checked, you shouldn't go ape**** over it. And if you have any interest in having erections, do not proceed with surgery unless you have to. The odds of losing some function post op are high. There's a nexus of nerves down there which are important for erections, orgasm and such.


From What are the key statistics about prostate cancer?

_What are the key statistics about prostate cancer?
Other than skin cancer, prostate cancer is the most common cancer in American men. The latest American Cancer Society estimates for prostate cancer in the United States are for 2010:

About 217,730 new cases of prostate cancer will be diagnosed
About 32,050 men will die of prostate cancer
About 1 man in 6 will be diagnosed with prostate cancer during his lifetime. More than 2 million men in the United States who have been diagnosed with prostate cancer at some point are still alive today.

Prostate cancer is the second leading cause of cancer death in American men, behind only lung cancer. About 1 man in 36 will die of prostate cancer.
_

National Car Accident Statistics (2009)
There were more than 5.5 million car accidents in the United States. Nearly 31,000 were fatal, and more than 2 million people were injured.

You can go here for breast cancer statistics:

How many women get breast cancer?

The incidents of prostate cancer and breast cancer are very close, but I would be your next paycheck you wouldn't say what you said above about breast cancer, would you?


----------



## miss-understood (Jun 13, 2011)

I heard that thing on Dr. Oz, and it really annoyed me! But ONLY because he said "have sex" when what he really meant was "ejaculate". 

As we all know - ejaculation can occur in so many different ways (and I'm certainly not diss'ing any of them - minus sex without consent, of course!) 

I didn't like it that he was placing this responsibility solely onto the shoulders (or vaginas, ha ha ha) of women. While overlooking the health risks that women encounter due to penises ejaculating inside of them (risk of pregnancy, infection, etc.). 

So I prefer when the focus is on "ejaculation". And all the VARIOUS ways that that can happen - with or without a woman involved.

Get to it, men!

Every person's health is - ultimately - in their own hands. LOL.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd be happy with 400 give or take, and just to decrease the risks for him.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

miss-understood said:


> I heard that thing on Dr. Oz, and it really annoyed me! But ONLY because he said "have sex" when what he really meant was "ejaculate".
> 
> As we all know - ejaculation can occur in so many different ways (and I'm certainly not diss'ing any of them - minus sex without consent, of course!)
> 
> ...


you seem to have some very major issues surrounding sex.
have you thought about seeking psychological counseling for this so you could lead a happier life and marriage?
has your husband suggested it.
all i can say is im glad youre there and im here.really feel very bad for your husband.
i would be willing you are going to end up single or at least having problems involving an affair if not already.
j


----------



## miss-understood (Jun 13, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> you seem to have some very major issues surrounding sex.
> have you thought about seeking psychological counseling for this so you could lead a happier life and marriage?
> has your husband suggested it.
> all i can say is im glad youre there and im here.really feel very bad for your husband.
> ...



Hmmm, I guess I'd have to say that I think having a point of view about a topic is _*very*_ different from having major personal "issues". Personal issues are those that cause _*distress*_ to an individual or a couple. 

What has lead you to think that my _*personal *_life and marriage are not happy - and that my husband is unhappy? 

Is he posting somewhere on this board and telling you guys something he isn't telling me?!!!!! Come on now.

Truth be told, my husband is a really super-cool guy. From the bottom of my heart I would sincerely hope that you'd envy him more than feel sorry for him if you spent the day with him. He's my hero. 

Ooooh and _*actually*_, he was the one who first mentioned the absurdity of the Dr. Oz claim (the way it was inappropriately worded)! Come to think of it...

He'd be the first to tell you - that personal responsibility and respect for women's bodies doesn't mean no sex. It usually translates into more (and better quality) sex. 

Sorry to get so antsy here, but anyone who turns my comments about general overall concepts/ideas into a dis of my husband or family is usually likely to get an earful from me! It's so not cool.


----------



## miss-understood (Jun 13, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> you seem to have some very major issues surrounding sex.
> have you thought about seeking psychological counseling for this so you could lead a happier life and marriage?
> has your husband suggested it.
> all i can say is im glad youre there and im here.really feel very bad for your husband.
> ...



2nd t!me - I guess the one other comment/question I'd make back to you is that... personal responsibility and respect for women is really a great key _*building block*_ to a happy (not unhappy) marriage and a very fulfilling sexual relationship. 

What is it that lead you to take what I'd said down the road of assuming unhappiness, "problems", etc? 

Contrary to "ending up single" or anyone having affairs - I believe that a strong relationship, personal responsibility, integrity, and respect are what bond - and keep - people _*together*_. 

Don't you think?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

miss-understood said:


> I believe that a strong relationship, personal responsibility, integrity, and respect are what bond - and keep - people _*together*_.
> 
> Don't you think?


oh, absolutely!

just from reading your posts on this board, i cant help but to wonder if your paranoia of sex comes from a major sexually related trauma of some sort from your past.
im not trying to attack you and certainly not your husband or show you disrespect.
it just seems like you have some issues that honestly might need looked into.
i have never known or heard of someone with such a paranoia towards sex.
if your husband is truly happy with your thinking on it and agrees, then more power to both of you.

and as far as what dr oz said, im sure it is regarding sex because that is how most people achieve orgasm and how most people would prefer to achieve orgasm. just a guess though. i know i would.


----------



## miss-understood (Jun 13, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> oh, absolutely!
> 
> just from reading your posts on this board, i cant help but to wonder if your paranoia of sex comes from a major sexually related trauma of some sort from your past.
> im not trying to attack you and certainly not your husband.
> ...



Wait... what paranoia? And when did this turn into a personal therapy session? Ha ha ha.

Do tell! I'm all ears on this one!


----------



## miss-understood (Jun 13, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> oh, absolutely!
> 
> and as far as what dr oz said, im sure it is regarding sex because that is how most people achieve orgasm and how most people would prefer to achieve orgasm. just a guess though. i know i would.



Regarding what Dr. Oz said, however, health was the supposed point of the statement. Not pleasure or preference.

Maybe a lot of men may "prefer" to achieve ejaculation via sex with a women (understandable). But that's a preference. Not requirement in terms of the health benefit. I think it's pretty important to make the distinction. 

In terms of each person's personal health, I'd say that it's pretty important for every individual to take personal responsibility for their own health and well-being and not place that responsibility onto another person's body. That's just responsible, respectable, and realistic/pragmatic, in my view! And part of conducting a happy, balanced and productive life and building healthy relationships overall.


----------



## miss-understood (Jun 13, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> oh, absolutely!
> 
> just from reading your posts on this board, i cant help but to wonder if your paranoia of sex comes from a major sexually related trauma of some sort from your past.
> im not trying to attack you and certainly not your husband or show you disrespect.
> ...


2nd_t!me, yoiu know... the thing that is most disturbing about your posts to me - is not that you're condescendingly attempting to get personal with me, and make comments about my marriage and my husband. I'm reasonably clear, myself, on where I stand... what I'm reading and posting about here (and why). So I'm not rattled or personally offended. 

The disturbing thing - is that I bet there _*are*_ people here in distress, with embarrassing personal problems, who could benefit from encouragement - to heal and improve their relationships. Had I been a person genuinely suffering from paranoia about sex, or some awful trauma from my past, or if my marriage was in crisis, your posts would not help - they would hurt a person in that kind of state. The judgement, the scorn - the fear that you attempted to plant (saying that you bet they're going to end up single or being cheated on, and saying that you "feel bad" for their spouse). That's not really cool. That's like - emotional terrorism, really. A person in a really fragile state already typically feels a huge amount of shame, fear and guilt. 

It's okay that you said that stuff to me (I mean, I know what's what in my personal life, and how I feel, and I'm not in distress. So no harm, no foul, to me). 

But to someone else in more fragile state - you might've done some real damage and flung them further into their confused state.

I'd really encourage you in the future to (first) make a distinction between someone posting general concepts/ideas for intellectual discussion, versus someone divulging personal problems that are causing them personal distress. 

And (secondly) to remember that there are real people posting these words here. Real people who deserve respect and consideration. And maybe if you really do care about a particular posters well-being (for real)... ask them a few questions about themselves first, and if what they're posting is personal and causing any distress - before leaping to negative conclusions about their personal life, the happiness of their spouse, the future outlook of their marriage, and what they "should" do about it.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe you could incorporate prostate play (The P-Spot, the male G-Spot) into your activities.


----------



## miss-understood (Jun 13, 2011)

MGirl said:


> Miss-understood,
> 
> You are quite the character, aren't you? I seriously want to reach through the computer screen and shaaaake some sense into you. But alas. It indeed appears useless. You've built some pretty strong walls around yourself. 2nd_t!me was trying to give you wake up call, not attack you. Believe it or not, we are not all here to attack you, no matter how you perceive it.


A wake-up call... to what, though?

And/or what walls? 

Self-responsibility and respecting our spouse build *intimacy*, love and trust. Those may be loving "boundaries" in our marriages - but they're certainly not walls.

Seriously, WTH?


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

miss-understood said:


> Regarding what Dr. Oz said, however, health was the supposed point of the statement. Not pleasure or preference.
> 
> Maybe a lot of men may "prefer" to achieve ejaculation via sex with a women (understandable). But that's a preference. Not requirement in terms of the health benefit. I think it's pretty important to make the distinction.


I would prefer to achieve orgasm with my partner too though. I do think sex with another can be healthier and more satisfying then personal masturbation.

People need connection and intimacy, when our sexual and emotional intimacy needs are met and met well, we are very happy people.

Sex is also good for your health in many other ways, not just the orgasm.

I think the down sides for women do exist, however this is why men must be taught to respect women and not use them, and to build real intimate sexual relationships with women, instead of treating women just as sexual objects. if there is a real loving connection, then those other health risks are minimized (STI's etc) and pregnancies and the like would be dealt with together.

The media also needs to stop portraying women as sex objects and allowing young women to believe it is part of their only value, and some of the men who also do this need to stop this as well. This means not treating women as sex objects and acting like that is the most valuable part about her, particularly by using the sex industry. 

This means when men and women give them selves to each other in intimate relationships, they will be valued and any risks will well be worth it.



> In terms of each person's personal health, I'd say that it's pretty important for every individual to take personal responsibility for their own health and well-being and not place that responsibility onto another person's body. That's just responsible, respectable, and realistic/pragmatic, in my view! And part of conducting a happy, balanced and productive life and building healthy relationships overall


.

Yes people should take care of themselves, however when I get married it is because I want to be with someone who cares about me, my health and well being, and we are agreeing to love each other and take care of each other too.

Other wise I may as well stay alone.


----------



## miss-understood (Jun 13, 2011)

Syrum said:


> I would prefer to achieve orgasm with my partner too though. I do think sex with another can be healthier and more satisfying then personal masturbation.
> 
> People need connection and intimacy, when our sexual and emotional intimacy needs are met and met well, we are very happy people.
> 
> ...



Syrum, that was so well-put. 

I have a comment/clarification. It's not an argument to anything you said. I love everything you said. 

You concluded your post with this:

---

"Yes people should take care of themselves, however when I get married it is because I want to be with someone who cares about me, my health and well being, and we are agreeing to love each other and take care of each other too.

Other wise I may as well stay alone."
---

I feel that same way, overall.

I didn't mean to say that I think people should exclusively "take care of themselves"... or get married and then fend for themselves. I don't think that at all.

When I say that I think every adult's health is ultimately their own responsibility, I'm talking about each person _*recognizing*_ it as ultimately their own responsibility (not someone else's). IE: Thinking my health (literally avoiding *cancer*, in this case) is in someone else's hands (or private parts, LOL) makes for a sort of parent/child sort of the relationship between me and them. 

People can, however, also make decisions to lovingly take care of one another. Lovingly. Two responsible adults coming together and giving/receiving/caring - together.

My original comment was strictly regarding how Dr. Oz phrased this specific men's health info. He didn't direct it to married men only. He also wasn't making a comment about marriage; it was a comment about men's health and avoiding cancer, and ejaculation needs (only he inaccurately said "sex" when he meant "ejaculation"). 

I think it's important to make the distinction. For everyone, but especially to all the single men out there, who don't have devoted wives. 

Ejaculation can include a woman, but does not require a woman. That's just a fact.

Additionally, there is also marriage. And there are also all the other aspects/benefits that you mentioned of sex between people who love and care for one another. And other needs that men and women have, such as intimacy, respect, etc. 

I agree with everything you said about those. 

Those are separate topics from the Dr. Oz thing cancer-prevention announcement regarding men and ejaculation.

I don't know, does that make sense? I'm not the best writer, so I hope I'm expressing what I mean here... I'm trying!


----------

